# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Subaru Impreza Cosworth STi SC400 - 1 of 75! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Subaru Impreza Cosworth STi SC400 - 1 of 75! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Subaru Cosworth Impreza STi CS400 - 1 of only 75!* 


About the car…

Cosworth Impreza STI CS400
_Available for the UK market only, the Cosworth Impreza STI CS400 was announced in late May 2010. [17] Only 75 units built, the STI CS400 is powered by a 400 PS (294 kW; 395 hp) 2.5 liter turbocharged engine which has Cosworth engineered forged connecting rods, racing pistons, heavy duty cylinder head studs, multi-layered head gasket, and high pressure oil pump. The ECU had been remapped, and the new compressor design and wastegate actuator had been applied to the turbo. The exhaust system features larger capacity tubular manifold and bigger diameter downpipes. Clutch was also upgraded.
The Cosworth Impreza STI CS400 can be distinguished from the regular STI from its upper mesh grille with piano black finish on the top frame, modified front bumper with "Cosworth" emblem on the lower mesh grille, and lip spoiler, 18 inch Pro-Race alloy wheels in Anthracite Gray, and trunk waist spoiler.
To match its performance, the CS400 comes with Bilstein struts and Eibach springs for better quality ride, and better handling with less pitch and roll during cornering. Braking was updated by AP Racing's larger diameter ventilated front brakes with six-pot calipers.
Inside, the CS400 has Recaro leather seats with "Cosworth" label, piano black center console panel, and "Cosworth"-badged floor mats.

RRP £49,995_

The car was brought to me with a few hundred miles on. The owner was concerned about some strange marks that had appeared after the car had been at the dealership. It turns out they washed the car and didn't do a brilliant job. On this occasion the swirl marks were not the most troubling addition to the car. It seems some highly caustic chemicals had been left all over the car mid wash. As if the valeter at the dealership had a quick break in the middle of doing this car. This left dull marks etched all over the car. On the glass, on the paint, on the light wheels etc. The brake calipers had taken a particular beating too!

The car was booked in for an enhancement detail plus a wheels off jobbie for me to get the best shot of hand polishing the wheels. Another thing the owner mentioned, the car had seemed to be undersealed at some point in manufacture. The story goes, these chassis for the Cosworth model were stored for a year or so as base STI models then one by one hand customised to a Cosworth model. In the interim, the cars had been undersealed, but there was a lot of overspray in the arches and wheels. Some of this was left over components that would benefit on the owner's request. It was removed from arch liners etc and wheels though but you will still some of it in the arches.

On to some pictures!

The car on arrival!










Damage and etching clear to see on the glass, harder to spot on the paintwork though, with the bright lights and silver paint.




























First up, glass polishing!




























50/50




























The rest of the car…





































Here you can see some etching marks on the paint on a flat part of the car










Onto the wash outside… not many pics as it was a dreadful day outside

Iron filings being removed..










Big thanks to Shinearama.co.uk for getting me some more Iron X out to me in record time! I was gutted to see I had run out and hadn't noticed but Phil sorted it out so no sweat there! Thanks mate!



















Back into the unit for drying




























Now the car was dry it was time to get the wheels off for a proper clean.










You can see here what I mean about the calipers taking a beating with this caustic cleaner applied to the car.










The state of the wheels even though they were cleaned on the car, that's under seal in the wheels!










After!










A closer view of what we were dealing with

Before










After










Before










After










Here's the cloths used for the wheels! This was purely underseal, all brake dust had already been removed










Once the wheels were cleaned properly and decontaminated they were hand polished on the inners and sealed all over.





































Onto the arches..




























Remember those nasty calipers?

well they were brought back to life!
































































Now the wheels are ready to go back on!




























The exhausts were polished back to life too!










Now onto the paintwork which was enhanced to remove much of the light swirl marks and all of the etching marks!













































































































Once the paint was polished it was IPA'd and polished with paint cleaner then sealed.










Sealant curing










Once the sealant was on and curing, it was time to take care of quite a lot of finishing details like sealing the exhausts, polishing the door shuts etc.

Some of these steps were photographed…

Here was the state of all the plastics about the car!

Before










Cleaned










Sealed with Gtechniq C4










Same story here…



















Going for a final check around with the Sun gun..

and wipe down



















Now time to get rid of the ramp and take some after shots!




































































































Engine Bay










And ready to go.. next to an Evoque that had just been dropped in for a protection detail!










thanks for reading guys!

Again thanks again to Phil @ www.Shinearama.co.uk for pulling me outa the muck with running out of Iron X!! haha!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great job, the colour suits it well. 

Liking the look of your lift as well, is it a Ravaglioli? What's the minimum height of it?


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Nice, really like that. Good job.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great work...love the scissor lift! :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking great now and loving the finish and loving the ramp great to save the back and save time, what does something like that cost? thanks for sharing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a huge turnaround there, you work is always on the top mark, thanks for posting.

Which tyre dressing do use, the tyres have come up very glossy and wet..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic as always Jay.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice car and top job aswell :argie:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work as always Jay, right state that was but great turn around.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

what car dryer do you use ? 

Scooby looks nice!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Jay!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking work mate, i really want one of these cars (not a Cosworth obviously lol) a WRX STI in the dark grey just need to convince the mrs now...hmmm..


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Woow
great job and great car too
well done mate

Kind Regards
J555


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work,nice lift


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

All the people that say silver cars can't shine need to take a look at the after pics of this car 
Great work!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

stunning just stunning! also jealous of your lift!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Jay and another great write up! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jay


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great work as usual, really love the new impreza now.


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Fantastic work! Great car!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## cass (May 9, 2011)

nice work , what product did you use on the plastic arch liners? looks mega clean


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work there. them wheels were bad!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet. Rare piece of kit. Is that a new trick on the wheel sealant sides of things I see mate? Test subject maybe?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ebbe J said:


> Great job, the colour suits it well.
> 
> Liking the look of your lift as well, is it a Ravaglioli? What's the minimum height of it?
> 
> ...


hi mate, the min height is 100mm


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work as always.

Dont normally like that shape of scooby but that looks smart.

Can think of a few better cars to buy for £50k though


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Stunning job  

Can you PM me a price for something simliar


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work and write-up Jay.:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:

I bet these are a blast to drive.:driver:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely Work. Look forward to seeing more of the Evoque.


----------



## Kev_FTD83 (May 6, 2011)

Excellent job! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

395bhp from a 2.5L lump... whoar

Nice turn around on that bad boy :thumb: (still loving the lights projecting the logo by the way, really nice touch )


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work mate on a special motor :thumb:


----------



## Ste (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks brilliant mate. Cracking job!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

awesome car, looks fantastic


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

nice finish


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic job on that Jay. Really nice piece of metal. Shame about the rear lights. Minor thing.

The marks. Well i've seen what strong g101 looks like after baking on so definitely something like that sadly. Back to it's best and compared with years ago I love detailing silver cars. I think it's still a rewarding colour to detail.


----------



## jake 86 (Jul 11, 2009)

Class as always Jay. I need to start posting.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I want that ramp


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Never realised just how rare these are - have seen 2 or 3 down this way before on the roads so assumed there were quite a few more than 75 :lol:

Looking good - shame it was treated so badly previously by cheapo valeters


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Looking great now and loving the finish and loving the ramp great to save the back and save time, what does something like that cost? thanks for sharing


they are about £1800


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a huge turnaround there, you work is always on the top mark, thanks for posting.
> 
> Which tyre dressing do use, the tyres have come up very glossy and wet..


I can't remember for sure but probably Swissvax Pneu


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> what car dryer do you use ?
> 
> Scooby looks nice!


silverline leaf blower


----------



## ralliart (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi Miglior,

Just a real quick question, what did you use (products & tools) on the glass to polish those nasty marks out?

Lovely motor and top notch work as well - nice one!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Nice work:thumb:

The underseal gets everywhere, that's the trouble when they're not done at the factory but once in this country.
Have had to deal with that on the STI's and the EVO I've had.

Chris.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

tell me about it mate!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work.. now thats attentoin to detail...


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

very nice! Never seen one of those Impreza's before.


----------

